# Unable to transfer video from camcorder to computer



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, I have a Sony DCR-HC52 Camcorder which doesn't seem to want to connect to my computer (I have Windows XP). I have bought the correct cable (IEEE 1394 Firewire Cable) to connect the camera to the firewire port in the rear of my computer. The cable is 6-pin to 4-pin, 6-pin in my computer and 4-pin in the camera. 

Now, when I plug it in and turn on the camera (switching it to playback mode), nothing pops up on my computer. I tried to go into Windows Movie Maker and press 'Capture from video device' and it says 'A video capture device was not detected. Verify that a device is turned on and connected properly, and then try again.' 

I also went into the hardware device manager in the control panel to see if I could update the driver but it said I had the latest update. The device I looked at was called 'VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller'. I'm pretty sure that is the firewire port.

Any idea how to enable me to transfer video from the camera to my computer?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi glynman


Close all windows and turn off any firewall settings, then go to the control panel/add hardware in windows Xp and attempt to install the camcoder from there. Re-load the device driver when you are prompted by the hardware manager, once you are done turn on the camcoder first and then you plug it to the port on your pc. A window pop up should come up telling you that the hardware has been detected and the device driver are being loaded. This should work, if not go to the Sony website and download any software or plug-ins for your camcoder.


post back your findings.


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, I don't know what you mean by install the camcorder. I don't have an installation CD or anything like that (not sure if the camera came with one as I borrowed it off somebody who I can't contact right now). 

I'm not sure which device driver to re-load because the sony website, http://www.sony-asia.com/support/faq/318673 says, on step 5, to right click Sony DSC or USB Mass Storage Device but neither of these options exist. Under the Universal Serial Bus Controllers in Device Manager all I have listed is USB Root Hub (which is listed 5 times in a row for some reason), VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (which is listed 4 times) and VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller. So I'm not sure which one to look at.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

What I mean by installing the camcoder is go to the add hardware section and look for the icon for the device camcoder. It's the same thing as installing a printer or web cam. When you are prompted to add the driver just load it from where it is located on your PC. The website you posted on step 5 means that the driver is already there and it is telling you how to uninstall it, the device's name is Sony DSC and it's location within the computer's USB ports. In your computer's device manager the sound/video/game controllers section or in the USB controller section if you do not see the camcoder driver, then it is has not been installed and the reason why you're PC can't connect to the camcoder.

Not all USB ports on a PC can communicate with camcoders or ipods, the ports have to be specific in order for the devices to communicate with one another. Since your computer has multiple usb ports, my suggestion is close all windows, turn off any firewall and anti-virus programs then connect your camcoder to the front USB port ( if available). You should see a pop up window in Xp notifying you that a new device has been found.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Addendum:



Does your PCI-E firewire card have all it's drivers ? If the card is integrated with your PC download your IEEE 1394 chipset drivers.


Here's link with software that will recognize your camcoder: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/WinDV


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, I went to the add hardware section when the camera was plugged in and this is what happened: First it said: 'Wizard is searching for hardware that has been connected to your computer recently but has not yet been installed.' Then it stops searching and asks: 'Have you already connected this hardware to your computer.' I say yes, then click next. Then it wants me to choose the hardware from a big list, but there is none called Sony DSC or Digital Camcorder or anything like that. The last item on the list says 'add a new hardware device' so I clicked that and pressed next. Next it says: 'Search for and install the hardware automatically (Recommended)' OR 'Install the hardware that I manually select from a list (Advanced)'. First I tried the recommended option which came up with nothing and led me to the list anyway. I tried a few things on the list but none worked. Interestingly, if I chose IEEE 1394 Bus Host Controllers it says unable to find any drivers for this device. Which is weird.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure the camcorder driver isn't installed since I can't find any reference to the camera being plugged in anywhere. It's as if the computer doesn't even know it's there. As for the USB ports, I'm not using the normal ones at the front but one at the back of the computer which has 1394 written next to it in small letters. 

About your addendum:
I don't know if the firewire card has all it's drivers but I suspect not. Where can I download the IEEE 1394 chipset drivers?

And I downloaded that software but it could not find any video capture device (same with Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

To locate the IEEE 1394 chipset drivers we will need the manufacturer of the PCI-E card or the make and model of your PC with all it's specs. Should the 1394 be integrated with the mother board, it would be a good idea to check for any pins that could be bent or damaged in the firewire port.


Note: From your post it is clear that the IEEE 1394 drivers are missing.


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok I'm not sure if this was the right thing to do (but google said this was how to find the specs of your comp). I went to start, run then typed "dxdiag". 

Here's some of the info:

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090804-1435)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MSI
System Model: MS-6741
BIOS: Version 07.00T
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz
Memory: 1984MB RAM
Page File: 585MB used, 3291MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/17/2001 15:03:02, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D15
| | Location: USB Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:28, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:28, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:24, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 05:51:44, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D15
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 05:51:44, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 14:48:00, 12160 bytes


There was more stuff but I'm not sure if it's relevant.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

On this link one of the 2 numbers is your 1394 IEEE chip set driver that is with your Athlon processor. Check your manual to see which number corresponds to your motherboard. 


http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=searchresult&keywords=MS-6741



Make a comparison of the 2 by comparing your video and sound card and other peripherals that corresponds to each processor. 

Once you download the proper chip set driver, you should see in your device manager that the drivers for the 1394 on your PC loaded. After further research, your Sony camcoder has no drivers for it, it is completely plug and play. After downloading it this should solve your camcoder communication problem. 


Note: The IEEE1394 chip set driver will only load if the port is part of the motherboard. If it is a PCI-E card that has been installed separately you will need the driver for that particular card.


post back your findings.


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok I don't have a manual as the computer was built by an acquaintance of mine so I tried the first one. I downloaded it, unzipped it and installed something, though there were other installer programs included. I just clicked the one called SETUP. There was another called Platform and another called ISSCRIPT. Not sure what I'm meant to do with them. Anyway doing what I did had no effect, the camera has still not been detected.

Also, I don't know how to do this 'Make a comparison of the 2 by comparing your video and sound card and other peripherals that corresponds to each processor. '

Should I try the second one or do something else?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

When you click the first one it brings you to a specs page. Then you click drivers and it brings you to the drivers page. Once you are on the drivers page did you scroll down to find the chipset driver ? is that what you did ? It would be like : Is this what you did ? --------> K8MM-ILSR/driver/VIA Chipset 4in1 Drivers.


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeh that's what I did. Should I try the second one?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Yes. Should nothing happen re-download the first one only this time install all packages from both numbers even if you are not sure what it does. If there is any doubt you can always roll back the pc to an earlier point. 

Post back your results.


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

No such luck with the second one either. For some reason all of the files seemed to be identical to the first one. I'm pretty sure I installed it correctly and everything too.Anyway is there anything else I can try?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I find it strange that the chip set drivers are not recognized by your pc's processor, one solution is to purchase yourself a PCI-E 1394 card from your local vendor and have it installed. Good quality cards are rather pricey, you could take an alternative route by using the the USB or other ports instead of the firewire. 


http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-tutorials.pl?mdl=DCRHC52


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok thanks for the time you spent trying to solve the problem.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Just a thought.

Goto your bios setup in the integrated peripherals section and look for the IEEE in the onboard list and see if it is enabled.



Here's the manual for your motherboard setup : 

http://www.retrevo.com/support/MSI-MS-6741-manual/id/17246dj079/t/2/


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, you'll have to tell me how to get to this bios setup menu.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

To get into the bios, on initial start up you press F8 until you see the blue screen pop up. On some models it could be F10 or F12. Once you are in the bios system you scroll down to integrated peripherals. Look for your IEEE to be enabled, If it is not enabled scroll with your arrow keys until it is enabled. Press F10 on the bios screen to save. It will prompt you to save to bios chip Y ? or N ? say yes and then reboot.


Note: Do not make configuration changes to other bios systems if you are not experienced in pc systems, because it will have a direct effect how your pc operates. If you have doubts about doing this or you are not sure what to do please do not attempt it.


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

I pressed F8 when I was booting up and this menu came up:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315222

I don't think any of those options were the bios system, did I do something wrong?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

You have to press F8 before it starts to load Windows. You should start pressing it when you see anything on the screen. 

Also from another link someone posted in this thread, you should be hitting the TAB key to get to the screen you need, not F8.

So give it another try pressing TAB this time and also press it as soon as you see anything on the screen.


----------

